# The Halloween Word Game



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

Ok so you have to spell a word that's halloween related. Your word must start with a letter from the halloween word that the person below you spelled. Try not to repeat words.


I'll start- Zombies


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Okay Haunt2530 posted Zombie_s_...
I use the _S_ from Zombies and post....
S-Skeletons!!! (Is that right?? I hate to flub up the second post in this thread..)


----------



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah that's right.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

S-Spiders


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Devils


----------

